# '03 Powerstroke Problem



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Got a question/problem.
Got in the truck (03 F250) yesterday morning and she fired off like she should. Up the drive way, everything is fine. On the paved road (uphill) and got on the gas and she acted like she wanted to shut off. Like she wasn't getting fuel. I feathered the pedal and she came back to life. Uphill again and she did it again.
This happened a few years ago and the dealership said an injector was fouled so they replaced it and she's been fine until yesterday. I ran half a tank through her yesterday after putting a bottle of injector cleaner in and changing the fuel filter. She ran good and even saw some increase in fuel mileage but that could be due to conditions.
Well, I was feeling pretty confidant on my way to town this morning. Out the driveway, up the first hill and low and behold she started doing the same dang thing. Shut off and didn't really want to crank back up. I checked everything I know to do. I changed the fuse/injector relay and she seemed to run better but again she ran fine yesterday after she got warmed up. I thought fuel pump but let her run a little and she's fine. If was the fuel pump, wouldn't it run like **** all the time? 
Any ideas?


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

If your running a chip, pull it out and clean the contacts with some super fine emory paper of steel wool! they can carbon up and cause this scenario.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

It could be the pump or it could be plugged in the tank...we are doing alot of those at work these days on those trucks that are close to 10 years old...you need to check the fuel pressure...you need 55lbs...also when it runs bad does it have white smoke comming out of the tailpipe?


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh and is it a 7.3 or a 6.0


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

WillfishforFood said:


> Oh and is it a 7.3 or a 6.0


No chip

7.3

It's not blowing any smoke, white or otherwise when it's running rough.

Update: I got in her this morning and she fired off a little on the slow side but purred right along, no hicupping or coughing. I took her for a lap around the block (uphill both ways) and let her rip. Ran fine, plenty of pick up, no smoke and weirdly, no issues. 
I drove her to work this morning and she ran like new.

Confused am I.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Next time you fire it up, take a listen under the drivers seat below the truck while you are waiting for the "Wait to Start" light to go out. Do you hear any sqealing noises? If so it may be your pump...depends on how much fuel you have in the tank. Have you replaced the line and quick disconnect on the tank side of the pump? That connection sucks air over a period of time and takes the pump out and can get air to the injectors which is not good. Your problem could also be the fuel pickup-screen-sending unit in your tank. There is a screen in there that can get clogged and or suck air after becoming loose which is noticealble around a quarter tank of fuel left. Watch and listen to it over the next several days noting fuel level and let us know what you find. All this will result in starvation of fuel which will bring the truck down on power. A bad injector is typically noticealbe under load along with rough idle.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Check your oil level.

When was the last time you changed your fuel filter


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

KID CREOLE said:


> Check your oil level.
> 
> When was the last time you changed your fuel filter


Oil level is fine and I changed the fuel filter Saturday morning.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

call my brother, sammy, 281-755-7692. he can advise if needed. he works for ford as a master mechanic.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

fishin styx said:


> Oil level is fine and I changed the fuel filter Saturday morning.


You might have a fuel pump going bad, have your fuel pressure checked


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

KID CREOLE said:


> have your fuel pressure checked


How do I check the fuel pressure or do I have to take it to the dealership for that?


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Maybe, you're problem is very wierd!

Have you tried posting your problem on www.thedieselstop.com?


----------



## SouthCoastMudder (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you ever changed a cam position sensor? Is the truck dieing or just loosing pedal response? If it dies when you go to start it back up, look and see if the tach is moving.


----------



## Golden years (Dec 8, 2009)

fishin styx did you ever find out what the problem was with your truck mine is doing the same thing


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds like the CPS.


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow hey man thats a lot to take in . I just want to ask is there any check engine lights or any lights on in dash ? If so take your truck to autozone they will put your truck on there cpu and tell you whats wrong no charge to you just the part that you need . I hope this helps .


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

check fuel pressure regulator


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

x2 on cam sensor,just had a recall on my 01 even though it had no symtoms,buddy of mine had the same problems with his,and the cam sensor cleared it up,all the mechs i talked to said thats the only issue with the 7.3


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Finally bit the bullet and dropped her off last night at the dealership for the recall work and see about this.

I got a call that the IPR valve and sensor where out of calibration and not getting enough fuel to the injectors. Nothing $750.00 won't fix.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, always post up your qustions on www.thedieseltop.com before you go to the dealer.

I had a feeling it had something to do with fuel delivery


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

I also have an 03 PSD with now only 76000 miles. a few months ago mine was doing something very similar to what yours is doing. brought it to the shop where 90% of the vehicles they work on are Fords and come to find out it was an injector going out. something else that you might want to check that noone has posted yet that is a very common problem on the Fords is the EGR system. right in front of the oil filter on the radiator side is your EGR cooler valve. it has 2 bolts holding it in, pull these 2 10mm(i think) bolts out and unplug it then pull your valve. most of the time carbon will build up and not allow the valve to work properly allowing coolant into your motor causing it to run rough time to time. if you have not already i would seriously consider an EGR delete kit from rivercitydiesel.com they run around $150 shipped anywhere


----------

